# What cheers you up?



## Lc jones (Oct 11, 2019)

I found this question online and thought it was a really great one as it could be helpful to others. I’ll start, what cheers me up is when I am down I have to consciously decide to change my thoughts. I must focus on something positive and good and that tends to lift the fog. How about you?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 11, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I found this question online and thought it was a really great one as it could be helpful to others. I’ll start, what cheers me up is when I am down I have to consciously decide to change my thoughts. I must focus on something positive and good and that tends to lift the fog. How about you?


Couldn't agree with you more.  It needs to be a "decisive moment" when you realize you can choose to be just as miserable as you want to be, or choose something way better by changing your thoughts and eliminating the poisons!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

Music...

Taking Landscape photos..

Being pain free


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2019)

I try to come up with a ridiculously humorous angle on something.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

Being able to laugh so hard I cry......or have to pee ...it's a toss up.


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2019)

The right upbeat music.  Whatever I can dance around the house to.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Nothing. I just tough it out.

Wait. I am editing my post.

What cheers me up?

Going to the mailbox and finding a check instead of an invoice. Singing all the way to the bank thinking of what I'm going to buy to treat myself.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

something funny


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2019)

I sing a song, silently to myself.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 11, 2019)

I wallow around in a little self-pity, have a talk with myself and start to work my way out of it by catching up on all of the chores.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wallow around in a little self-pity, have a talk with myself and start to work my way out of it by catching up on all of the chores.



I can relate to that one...Nothin like lookin at a cleaned out fridge....


----------



## Pecos (Oct 11, 2019)

Good coffee and my wife's company. It does it every time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2019)

When I'm down I try to pinpoint what's putting me in the slump, then I look at the big picture and recognize that there are a lot of other people with much more serious problems than I have, some severely physically and mentally impaired even from birth.  It puts things in perspective and I stop feeling sorry for myself.

Other things that cheer me up are my furbabies, hubby and getting outside in nature, watching birds and wildlife.  Music works well too if I'm in the mood, I easily start moving and singing to the song and can't help but feel better.


----------



## win231 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ever since I was 5 years old, seeing any animal, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 11, 2019)

Being

Just being...anywhere 

Oh, and waking from a good nap


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 11, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I try to come up with a ridiculously humorous angle on something.


I would love to have that ability


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 11, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Good coffee and my wife's company. It does it every time.


Awwwwww


----------



## toffee (Oct 12, 2019)

to feel ok in the morning --no issues ..


----------



## charry (Oct 12, 2019)

Music 

to see hubby pain free and smiling

speaking to mum ......and phoning dads home, to see how he is....he doesnt talk anymore since alzhiemers


----------



## jet (Oct 12, 2019)

coming here and find a pm waiting for  
music
and good friends


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2019)

My homegrown 
The relationship I have with my significant other 
Walking or Playing with our dogs 
Singing 
Playing my  saxophone 
Listening to music 
Doing something kind for someone else 
Taking pleasure in the simple things in life 
Talking and laughing with my partner, friend or anyone for that matter 
A bright sunny day 
Listening to and watching the birds
Being in touch with my inner self ( spirit )
Baking 
Chocolate 
A relaxing bath 
Connecting with friends here
Witnessing good deeds done by my fellow wo(man)
A job well done 
Good service 
Good food/comfort food 
A nice nap 
Spooning 

.......too many to list


----------



## Tommy (Oct 12, 2019)

Prayer, and gratitude for what God has done for me.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 12, 2019)

Jamming, with my band, on great tunes.
The view at the top of a sixty foot oak, that I'm pruning.
A great roll in the hay.
Watching my family enjoy a meal I just cooked.
Enjoying a meal I just cooked.
Swimming laps at the "Y," and realizing I'm still alive, when I get out of the pool.
Reading a great book.
Hiking a great trail.
Walking around a State Park, watching my fellow RV'ers, as they get their fires going, at 7 AM.
Playing with Max.
Roaming around town with Janet, running errands. 
Many more....


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 12, 2019)

Going nearly every long weekend to our lake house.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Activities that require some level of physical exertion like upbeat music that gets me dancing, a rigorous walk, chores like sweeping, mopping, or dusting.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 12, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I would love to have that ability


Just cultivate the ability to see the ridiculous...its fun!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 12, 2019)

Three things come to mind - looking out my back windows and seeing the bottle brushes in full bloom, as they are now. Another is seeing a flock of white cockatoos down on the grass; they always amuse me. The third is looking upwards on a fine day to see the bluest of blue sky dotted with fluffy while clouds. These three always lift my spirits whatever my mood at the time.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 12, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Three things come to mind - looking out my back windows and seeing the bottle brushes in full bloom, as they are now. Another is seeing a flock of white cockatoos down on the grass; they always amuse me. The third is looking upwards on a fine day to see the bluest of blue sky dotted with fluffy while clouds. These three always lift my spirits whatever my mood at the time.


And don't those "white fluffy clouds" in the blue sky look like white dumplings floating around in a blue stew?!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 12, 2019)

Hummingbirds, I love those little birds.
Unfortunately, it is time to stop changing the feed (every three days) as our Ruby Throated Hummingbirds will start their migration South this weekend. The night of the first full moon in October is when the females leave, and the males start shortly thereafter.
I will keep one feeder going for a few more days just to help any stragglers.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2019)

It depends on what's got me down. I don't know of any cure-all.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 12, 2019)

Laughter cheers me up.  The kind you don't see coming, like this:


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2019)

Doing some small enjoyable activity.  Even a very short one changes my focus for the better.


----------



## 911 (Oct 12, 2019)

What used to cheer me up was when I went home with everything that I started my shift with.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 12, 2019)

Playing 3 hours of pickleball.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 12, 2019)

Finishing some of my many projects and being really satisfied with the results, gardening helps also. If I'm in a real slump a good cry is such a release for me and then I get on with my life.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 22, 2019)

My grandchildren.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

Finding humor and interactions, at this forum.    

I thank you all.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 22, 2019)

Nature, ever changing, ever intriguing, ever thought provoking.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2019)

*Being with Family makes me very Happy.*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 22, 2019)

A purring kitty in my lap and my HD radio tuned to classical music if the weather is yucky. When the weather is nice, working in my garden. Not just piddling around in the garden, actually _working_ in the garden. It's a big garden so there's no shortage of work to be done.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I try to come up with a ridiculously humorous angle on something.


I really think that's a great one Kaila; I need to try that.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 23, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A purring kitty in my lap and my HD radio tuned to classical music if the weather is yucky. When the weather is nice, working in my garden. Not just piddling around in the garden, actually _working_ in the garden. It's a big garden so there's no shortage of work to be done.


Gosh we are so much alike its "scary"!!!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I really think that's a great one Kaila; I need to try that.


Cultivate the ability to "see the ridiculous", huh.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 23, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Gosh we are so much alike its "scary"!!!


LOL Are you my sister? I already have five but one more would be fine


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I already have five but one more would be fine



I don't have any, so could you please send me just one or 2 ?    

Mind you, I would much prefer you choose the VERY nicest one, and send me THAT one!  

(And would she be "returnable, if not a good match?   )


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

P.S.  Have I mentioned that ridiculous humor, cheers me up?


----------



## 1955er (Oct 23, 2019)

Reading the obituaries and NOT seeing my name listed.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 23, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I don't have any, so could you please send me just one or 2 ?
> 
> Mind you, I would much prefer you choose the VERY nicest one, and send me THAT one!
> 
> (And would she be "returnable, if not a good match?   )


A sister is a sister. We have one who's sometimes a stirrer-upper and was born without the humor gene. Maybe if I sent that one you could teach humor? Oh...whichever one you get, she's not refundable but you could have your deposit back.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

What about the return shipping fee?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

The games section of this forum, cheers me up.

I don't know if it's because it's fun and interesting and interactive,

or if it is more simply, the change and shift of my mind or brain focus.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Kaila said:


> The games section of this forum, cheers me up.
> 
> I don't know if it's more that it's fun and interesting and interactive,
> 
> or if it is more simply, the change and shift of my mind or brain focus.



You are a most enjoyable person @Kaila .... so glad you joined us!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Thank you, Bonnie!


----------

